# what supplements do you take?



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to start a little discussion about supplements people take. I will wait to see if anyone list theirs first then I will list mine. I think this will be interesting, people view them differently and have different opinions on what they should take.

B


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 13, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I want to start a little discussion about supplements people take. I will wait to see if anyone list theirs first then I will list mine. I think this will be interesting, people view them differently and have different opinions on what they should take.
> 
> B


 
At this time, I only take vitamins, no other supplements.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 13, 2009)

I take a single low-dose aspirin every morning (if I remember).  Nothing more.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 13, 2009)

14 Kempo said:


> At this time, I only take vitamins, no other supplements.


what kind of vitamins? multi? singles?

B


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 13, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I take a single low-dose aspirin every morning (if I remember). Nothing more.


 
I need to begin that as well.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 13, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> what kind of vitamins? multi? singles?
> 
> B


 
A multi and additional C tabs


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 13, 2009)

14 Kempo said:


> A multi and additional C tabs


No fish oils or joint supplements?

B


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 13, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> No fish oils or joint supplements?
> 
> B


 
I did all that for a while, then stopped ... haven't noticed a difference, so no, don't need to take placebo's ...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 13, 2009)

14 Kempo said:


> I did all that for a while, then stopped ... haven't noticed a difference, so no, don't need to take placebo's ...


lol...

the joint supplement I could understand the placebo comment but fish oils are proven to help. 

B


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 13, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> lol...
> 
> the joint supplement I could understand the placebo comment but fish oils are proven to help.
> 
> B


 
I haven't done the research, however, I have and did notice that most labels on supplements have pretty much the same disclaimer. Basically it states that the effects are unproven. I can't recall the fish oils, just haven't noticed a difference in not taking them.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 13, 2009)

14 Kempo said:


> I haven't done the research, however, I have and did notice that most labels on supplements have pretty much the same disclaimer. Basically it states that the effects are unproven. I can't recall the fish oils, just haven't noticed a difference in not taking them.


ive heard most dont notice a difference in things like that. Supposed to help keep your heart clear and healthy. No fact proving it will hinder. for 5 bucks for a 4-6 week supply, i find that easy to swallow (no pun intended)

B


----------



## Shuto (Feb 13, 2009)

KempoGuy06 said:


> lol...
> 
> the joint supplement I could understand the placebo comment but fish oils are proven to help.
> 
> B


 
Yep.  I recently read something about fish oil being proven to help joints but I cannot recall the source. 

I take B.  I've read that people have a harder time absorbing one of the B vitamins as they get older.  If you look at the multi-vitamin pills designed for gheezers, one of the differences is the increased quantity of B vitamin.  It may be B-12 IIRC.  

I've also been trying coq10 to see if it helps with some tendinitis issues I've been experiencing.  Nothing definitive yet.  My MD told me that he recommends active people who he puts on Statins to take coq10 a couple months before they start Statins.  He claims that it helps with the muscle issues some people experience while on those drugs.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shuto said:


> Yep.  I recently read something about fish oil being proven to help joints but I cannot recall the source.
> 
> I take B.  I've read that people have a harder time absorbing one of the B vitamins as they get older.  If you look at the multi-vitamin pills designed for gheezers, one of the differences is the increased quantity of B vitamin.  It may be B-12 IIRC.
> 
> *I've also been trying coq10 to see if it helps with some tendinitis issues I've been experiencing.  Nothing definitive yet.  My MD told me that he recommends active people who he puts on Statins to take coq10 a couple months before they start Statins.  He claims that it helps with the muscle issues some people experience while on those drugs.*



Im very interested in this Statins and coq10, if you do not mind to share your knowledge. I was just told I have tendinitis in my left knee. Please the info via PM so as to not detract from this thread. I look forward to hearing what you have to share

B


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 13, 2009)

Depends for me really.

I drink alot of tea,I take certain herbs during certain seasons or depending on how I am feeling. 

If I am not eating a balance diet I take a multi.


I don't take Fish oil because I eat plenty of fish nor flax seed oil because I sprinkle it on my cereal or Oatmeal. 

CQ-10 I might take when I am a bit older it has remarkable benefits.


----------



## firerex (Feb 13, 2009)

umm im gonna go with none


----------



## tellner (Feb 13, 2009)

Other than prescription drugs...



Calcium because my parathyroids were destroyed by a cancerous thyroid gland.
Couch grass or Goldenrod
Ashwaganda
Amalaki
Low-dose aspirin
Creatine when I'm doing strength training


----------



## Phoenix44 (Feb 13, 2009)

Calcium (Tums)
Vit D
Vit E
Vit C
B complex
Omega 3 FAs
Magnesium
Multivitamin
Flax seed

Do I win?


----------



## Carol (Feb 13, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> Calcium (Tums)
> Vit D
> Vit E
> Vit C
> ...



Yes Doc!  :asian:


For me its...

Multi Vitamin
Esther-C
B Complex
Cal-Mag 

I used to take L-Carnitine before a workout but I haven't added that in awhile.  Possibly because I haven't been that disciplined about working out in awhile


----------



## seasoned (Feb 13, 2009)

(2) Glucosamine & Chondroitin 1.5g Joints
(4) Bromelain 500mg Joints
(4) Hyaluronic Acid 100mg MSM 900mg Joints
(1) Daily One multi vitamin & mineral supplement 
(1) Bausch & Lomb eye vitamin & mineral supplement for eyes
(1) Ginkgo Biloba 120mg 
(2) COQ10 with omega-3 fish oil 60mg
(4) Fish oil, Super EPA Cardiovascular support 360 EPA 240 DHA
(2) Pycnogenol Vascular support/ Inflammatory support 30mg
(2) Vitamin C with rose hips 1000mg
(2) Saw Palmetto Extract 160mg Prostate
(2) Super odorless Garlic with Hawthorn extract & cayenne 

(2) Alpha Lipoic Acid 600mg Antioxidant
(2)L-Carnitine 500mg transfers fatty acid groups for energy
(2)L-Arginine 1000mg urea metabolism & excretion/ DNA synthesis


Protein drink every day

Olive oil
Flaxseed oil
Walnuts
Pumpkin seeds
Goats milk protein
2% Milk 8oz
1 raw egg
½ half banana


----------



## jarrod (Feb 14, 2009)

seasoned said:


> (2) Glucosamine & Chondroitin 1.5g Joints
> (4) Bromelain 500mg Joints
> (4) Hyaluronic Acid 100mg MSM 900mg Joints
> (1) Daily One multi vitamin & mineral supplement
> ...


 
wow, that is an impressive regimen.

gloucosamine
protein
multi-vitamin (childrens chewables.  i like the purple monkeys!)
no fish oil but i eat a lot of wild caught salmon.

jf


----------



## seasoned (Feb 14, 2009)

jarrod said:


> wow, that is an impressive regimen.
> 
> gloucosamine
> protein
> ...


 






 66 in April, and still "kicking".


----------



## jarrod (Feb 14, 2009)

best endorsement i've heard 

say, when in april?  mine's the 8th.  you'll be exactly twice as old as me :lol:


----------



## seasoned (Feb 14, 2009)

jarrod said:


> best endorsement i've heard
> 
> say, when in april? mine's the 8th. you'll be exactly twice as old as me :lol:


April 3rd, thanks for that reminder buddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Im thinking, I may be the oldest non lurker on this forum. From your view point, I may be old but from mine I am thankful indeed. I still train most days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lets hear it for the old people.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 14, 2009)

seasoned said:


> April 3rd, thanks for that reminder buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wait, I forgot to mention, I have Gis as old as you are.  :rofl:


----------



## pete (Feb 14, 2009)

None.  no vitamins, no supplements, no pills, no potions, no powders...

I do eat a lot of meat and like a pint of guinness every now and again... does that count?

pete.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 14, 2009)

pete said:


> None. no vitamins, no supplements, no pills, no potions, no powders...
> 
> I do eat a lot of meat and like a pint of guinness every now and again... *does that count?*
> 
> pete.


Only if it takes you where you want to go.


----------



## mozzandherb (Feb 14, 2009)

-whey protein
-multi-vitamin
-creatine
-beta-allenine 

I take these everyday


----------



## pete (Feb 14, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Only if it takes you where you want to go.


 i don't want to go nowhere! "I am this moment"


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 16, 2009)

Omega 3-6-9 fatty acids
ON Gold Standard 100% Whey Protein
L-Leucine 3.5g
L-Leucine 2.5g
L-Leucine 1.75g
L-Leucine 1.75g
Citrulline Malate 1g
Pure Creatine Monohydrate
AAKG(L-Arginine Alpha-Ketoglutarate) 3g
This thing called Orange Triad that serves multiple things. Its a multi plus joint pill and more this is a list of what it contains:

I think thats it

B


----------



## Phoenix44 (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone know why they're taking the supplements?  I'm not sure I know anymore!


----------



## geezer (Feb 18, 2009)

tellner said:


> Other than prescription drugs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck, I don't even know what half this stuff is for. Regarding the _creatine_-- I heard a lot of positive stuff about it some years back, but more and more it seems to be getting a bad rap. You know, uncertain long term side effects, and the criticism that it just bloats your muscles with water without really helping to build muscle fibers... One guy I know has a really broad face, so much so that people call him "Pumpkin Head" (behind his back) and attribute his condition to heavy doses of creatine.  But the truth is, I've never used it and don't really know anything about it. _Tellner_, you usually have the inside scoop on things. What's your take on it?


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 20, 2009)

Phoenix44 said:


> Does anyone know why they're taking the supplements?  I'm not sure I know anymore!


I take them for muscle building, while proper dieting and workout alone will do the same this speeds it up. also many of the supplements i take are for preventive actions and maintaining a health body overall. 

If you dont know what you are putting into your body does than stop and ask someone

B


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have used Hydroxycut to loose weight but thats the only supplement that I have taken in a long time.  Long, long time ago I used trim spa to loose weight & creatine when I lifted weights to gain muscle.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 20, 2009)

pete said:


> None. no vitamins, no supplements, no pills, no potions, no powders...
> 
> I do eat a lot of meat and like a pint of guinness every now and again... does that count?
> 
> pete.


 
We'll count the Guiness as a protien drink.


----------

